# Power scrubber for fiberglass shower walls



## wahoowad (Mar 20, 2015)

Our fiberglass tub/shower surface accumulates soap scum easy and takes quite a bit of elbow grease to remove it. I'm interested in trying some type of powered brush that will not scratch the fiberglass surface. Black and Decker makes this Power Scrubber, but touts it more for pots and pans. I can't tell if that style pad will scratch the fiberglass although they also sell a round bristle brush that I'm sure won't scratch.










Does anybody else use some type of power scrubber for their shower walls? What's the right type of scour pad I need to avoid scratches?


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 20, 2015)

I used all sorts of methods to remove soap scum and finally discovered oven cleaner (the none caustic stuff) to clean the fiberglass and then using Nu Finish car polish. The water beads off and it just doesn't build up soap scum like anything before.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up waxing a fiberglass shower I had in one old house, using a car wax.  It seemed to help keep it cleaner longer, by making the old well-scrubbed surfaces glassy smooth again.  Might be in order, after you use that power scrubber to get it clean.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 20, 2015)

I have tried it all on my shower fiberglass & the glass. I ended up using a razor blade on the glass, which got a lot off, but seems almost etched with water spots.
Of all I sued on the f/g, barkeepers helper worked best, but same as the glass, got most, but not all off. Lemme know if that scrubber works.

I also use a squeegee after each shower, and that helps more than anything.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a bit earlier version of that scrubber for the same purpose.  Unimpressed for that intended use.  The bristles simply aren't stiff enough to get the job done with any kind of efficiency.


----------



## semipro (Mar 21, 2015)

We've used that type of scrubber on our FG tubs and they didn't scratch the finish. Like Jags said, the brush was too soft and overall it was ineffective. 

My wife swears that a mix of vinegar and dishwashiing soap works the best. She sprays it on, lets it soak, then wipes it off.
http://andreadekker.com/homemade-shower-cleaner/


----------



## ironpony (Mar 21, 2015)

get a truck wash brush with a short handle, then get in the shower as if you were showering and start scrubbing, works for me. Hogs squeegee idea is a good one too, been doing that for years now.

I'll get a few pics next time I clean it


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 21, 2015)

ironpony said:


> I'll get a few pics next time I clean it



no....no....really, it's okay, thanks though...


----------

